# Il faut AppleTV 2010 pour Airplay ??



## jaybear (16 Novembre 2010)

Tout est dan le titre ..... *

posseseur d'une apple tv depuis déja plusieurs années , faudra -t-il acheter le nouvel apple-tv , ou un upgrade de l'os de l'ancien suffira ???


----------



## fpoil (16 Novembre 2010)

jaybear a dit:


> Tout est dans le titre ..... *
> 
> possesseur d'une apple tv depuis déja plusieurs années , faudra -t-il acheter le nouvel apple-tv , ou un upgrade de l'os de l'ancien suffira ???



Oui, IOS 4.2 ne tourne que sur l'ATV2 et donc airplay... sur l'ATV1, c'est un Tiger like qui tourne...

Après faut voir ce que les hackers pourront faire... avec peu d'espoir


----------



## jaybear (23 Novembre 2010)

Merci pour cette réponse  fpoil ; 

Et alors je peux avoir 2 ATV ensemble sur la téloche ?


----------



## manix93 (23 Novembre 2010)

Je pense autant d'apple tv que tu as de connection sur ta tv ..   sa c'est la tv qui gère .. donc tu peux avoir plusieurs périphériques voués à une même utilisation ... si tu en as l'utilité.
2 playstation / 2 tuner / 2 apple tv ... tant qu'il ya des connection d'entrées sur ta tv, tu peux les utiliser


----------



## comgil (24 Novembre 2010)

Il faudra racheter. La nouvelle appletv est une sorte d ipod touch (au niveau matériel). Donc à moins d'un miracle et d'un gros travail d'Apple les anciennes versions n'évolueront plus. Dommage ! Heureusement que la nouvelle version est assez abordable (avec moins de capacités c'est vrai)


----------



## jaybear (24 Novembre 2010)

sans capacité , c'est vrai , c'est pour cela que je veux garder mon ancien ATV avec 140 go je crois . 

juste une précision , i tunes sauara gerer 2 ATV ???


----------



## comgil (24 Novembre 2010)

En théorie iTunes sait déjà gérer pas mal d'iBidules en même temps. Pourquoi pas 2 aTV ? Du moment que le nom est différent.


----------

